# My trailer rehab



## Blake. (Jun 6, 2015)

Not much but I'm proud of it so far. 
Old old trailer. Had an old fiberglass boat on it. One of those buy a trailer and get a free boat deals. About 20 years ago my dad modified it to fit his Jon boat and used it for several years. And it is in need of a redo. So here it is so far.

I cleaned it up as best I could with a grinder and wire wheel. Shot a coat of primer then a couple coats of paint. Got the winch working right. Replaced rusted hardware with stainless where i felt necessary. Rebuilt hubs. Completely new wiring and lights. Suprisingly the bunks were in good shape So I just reused them. New wheels and tires also

Before


















Some in progress, the trailer was painted red so it's not ALL rust. lol wire wheels work wonders.



























And current






Only need to tie in the lights and carpet the bunks now and it'll be good to go. Just need the time now.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 7, 2015)

Good Job young man !!

That is one of the benefits of a lightweight rig. One person can turn it over,
sideways, upside down, stand it on end, whatever it takes to get the job done.
On one of my road trips, I hit a board or stick or something that cut the trailer lights wire.
So when it comes time to redo the trailer, I will be attaching 1/2" PVC conduit to the frame.
but, make sure it will not hold water when submerged.

Looking good !!


----------



## Keystone (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks allot better than it did! =D>


----------



## canadian omc (Jun 7, 2015)

=D> Nicely done.


----------



## Blake. (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Johnny:
I got tired of staying bent over so I stood it up on end. it it a light trailer compared to most and that was pretty easy, but it was a bear to get up on those saw horses by myself bc of how high it needed to be lifted. And the bad thing is I had to do it a couple of times bc I've been redoing our master bathroom and needed the saw horses for that. Haha. And I didn't want to build another set bc as you can probably tell my shed is already full! 

The original wiring on the trailer was ran inside the frame pipe all the way to the rear but the new wires run inside the tongue to the end of that pipe and I put it in loom from there back and tie wrapped to the frame. I tried to run it like the original bc it would have been more protected but it was turning out to be a pain. But heck, I figured the loom should do ok and i'll be happy if I get another 10 years or so out of this trailer before doing this again.


----------

